#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  How to win the heart of a Filipina..?

## Neo

She's smart with a good job, sexy but very sweet...  :Love: 

What is does it take to win a Filipinas heart... what is the quality she desires that sets her apart from women of other nationalities.?

----------


## Dillinger

big wallet, big cock, big belief in fairytales.

I think thats the right order :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

Why...??

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Luigi

Ask her husband back home.

----------


## Bogon

Pretend that you love God and bang her without a Johnny would be a good start.

----------


## Chico

Need to start with a top of the range iphone.

----------


## Dillinger

That iphone X is out soon Neo :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> big wallet, big cock, big belief in fairytales.
> 
> I think thats the right order


one out of the three is a good start  :Yup:

----------


## Neo

> Why...??


Fuck off Jeff

----------


## armstrong

Praise the lord.

----------


## Neo

> Pretend that you love God and bang her without a Johnny would be a good start.


defo keeping the johnny on for this one... the thought of a UAE jail is a real passion killer
the God thing is a tough nut tho... knowing there will be three of you in the relationship  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> Ask her husband back home.


fucking hell somebody got burnt... some wounds never heal eh bud  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Neo

anyhow... now the peanut gallery has chucked their nuts perhaps we can get some sensible answers from our resident Filipinas  :Smile:

----------


## lom

You'll have to truly love her. Is that a problem for you?

----------


## hick

Wallet will trump the fairytale.

Just be yourself and ya' know,...pay for everything.

----------


## Neo

> Wallet will trump the fairytale.
> 
> Just be yourself and ya' know,...pay for everything.


hehe yeah... funny thing she said before we even got started that we split the bill 50:50 and she's good to her word. 

she has a good job so it's not the usual friend with benefits kind of arrangement

----------


## hick

I don't really get the thread at all, tbh.

She's a flip, you're a cracker.  She's a woman, you're a man.  

Buy her some flowers, take her to a movie, don't make a play for anal too early - move forward and multiply.

----------


## Dillinger

> she has a good job


Dont they all over there?
Id love to be paid to lay on my back too :Sorry1:  :Smile:

----------


## hick

> hehe



Type the above a lot in your messages to her and you're golden.   :Wink:

----------


## hick

> Id love to be paid to lay on my back too


PM sent

You may occasionally have to get on all fours but you can do it lazily.  The princes are restless.

----------


## Neverna

Tell her you love Filipino food. 

You do, don't you?   :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

You have a guitar already. Ask her if she can sing, when the lying cow says yes, offer to tour Cambodia as a duet :Smile:

----------


## Neo

you guys eh  :smiley laughing:  where's the romance.??  :cmn:

----------


## stroller

They like a good laugh & a good heart.

----------


## hick

> where's the romance.?


Hey, I mentioned anal, so keep me out of your little group.  




You know I'm just playing Neo.  I wish you and your scrumptious lil' balut only the very best.   :Smile:

----------


## stroller

Ah yes, impress her by gobbling down a Balut and moan 'masarap'.  :Very Happy: 

(it doesn't work with hi-sos)

----------


## hick

> (it doesn't work with hi-sos)


This is why I mentioned the A game.  She's got a good job.   :Wink:

----------


## buriramboy

Just go out and get pissed so she can see what you're really like and if she still wants a second date you've got it cracked.

----------


## david44

> Just go out and get pissed so she can see what you're really like and if she still wants a second date you've got it cracked.


very profound,One tip when she suggests a spa resort to spice it up a bit

Apparentley a chilli up the blurter in Air Asia toilet doesn't count

----------


## katie23

Lol. Of all the advice here, the balut one is tops. Points to hick & stroller.  :Wink: 

My take is: eat balut, sing karaoke, love Filipino food. Love God too, while you're at it.  :Smile:  Plus points if you can play the guitar, then you can jam w/ the gang. 

Btw, hi-sos don't go to work in Dubai or other sandpits. They're mostly at home, running their businesses or not working. They'll only go to the sandpit for vacations. Most flips who work in the ME are mid or low-so, all there to earn a buck or two. I have former colleagues there now, one in Bahrain, 2 in KSA. 

Btw Neo, what happened to Ms Indonesia, the runner? You realized that you didn't want to convert?  :Very Happy: 

Ok. I'll shut up now. Good luck!

----------


## Chico

Neo just ring her 300 times a day,if you can't get through ring more,and go spastic if she doesn't return your call,shows you love her......

Flips are more annoying than Thais.

----------


## Luigi

^ I just had to delete one from my FB.


Got chatting in a 7-11, got numbers to meet up for a coffee, she added me on FB which was fine, but one day later I was being tagged and mentioned in shitty meme's and nonsense. Can't be having that shit. 

Pity too, as they're generally nicer to chat with and be with than most Thais.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> defo keeping the johnny on for this one... the thought of a UAE jail is a real passion killer
> the God thing is a tough nut tho... knowing there will be three of you in the relationship


 about 15 if you include her family

----------


## Dillinger

> ne, but one day later I was being tagged and mentioned in shitty meme's


This kinda thing was it, Barry?

----------


## jabir

Having lived there a while and here much longer imho flippos make overall better partners than Thai, speak your language which may be why they have a more receptive attitude to western ideas and needs, and are more eager to please. 

That said, it's been a while from my time and the PI has probably progressed a bit since then from crap foods buried in msg and a far more corrupt and violent society, which is why I left. But from what you post she sounds educated with a respectable job, so go for it, be yourself and good luck.

----------


## Thai3

Tell her you don't believe in contraception same papa

----------


## Luigi

> Tell her you don't believe in contraception same papa


Or teach her about the proper types of contraception:

CIM, COF, COT.

----------


## Exige

Take her out to dinner and find out if she is interested in you...

----------


## Dillinger

> funny thing she said before we even got started that we split the bill 50:50 and she's good to her word.


I think you may have already lost her

----------


## Neo

> Lol. Of all the advice here, the balut one is tops. Points to hick & stroller. 
> 
> No fucking way 
> 
> My take is: eat balut, sing karaoke, love Filipino food. Love God too, while you're at it.  Plus points if you can play the guitar, then you can jam w/ the gang. 
> 
> You make it sound so easy.. if only I could grow extra thumbs too 
> 
> Btw, hi-sos don't go to work in Dubai or other sandpits. They're mostly at home, running their businesses or not working. They'll only go to the sandpit for vacations. Most flips who work in the ME are mid or low-so, all there to earn a buck or two. I have former colleagues there now, one in Bahrain, 2 in KSA.
> ...



You didn't mention ligaw ...

----------


## OhOh

Buy her a pocket bible.

----------


## hick

> Take her out to dinner and find out if she is interested in you...


Let's try to keep common sense outta' this!    :Razz:

----------


## Luigi

To be honest, it'll mainly be about your fashion sense.












 :tumbs:

----------


## cyrille

Show her your blowpipe?

----------


## rickschoppers

What does it take to win any female?  Answer: $$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## wasabi

> Buy her a pocket bible.


Gideon Bible is found free in the draw next to your bed in a hotel room, they are free.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Jaysus...Who needs instructions?...

----------


## Luigi

Do what you do best.



Inflate her to 32psi.  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

What if she blows a hole?...

----------


## Luigi

Marry her.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Marry her.


Worked for me.

----------


## Neo

> Jaysus...Who needs instructions?...


Well you know women right..? Cryptic fuckers sometimes eh..?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

When she said "it takes something special to win a Filipinas heart" I gave her the knowing look  :Wink:  but really though wtf is she yammering on about now...  :No: 

If I knew all she meant was wine her, dine her and 69 her  :La:  I wouldn't have bothered starting the thread... 

Anyhoo... none of team TD's suggestions have worked so far.. obviously you lot have just been dating total sluts  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

A barrel full of dicks?

----------


## Neo

> Do what you do best.
> 
> 
> 
> Inflate her to 32psi.



32 on the front.. 28 in the rear... better traction if you go off road and get your wheels in the mud  :Wink:

----------


## buriramboy

> Well you know women right..? Cryptic fuckers sometimes eh..?  
> 
> When she said "it takes something special to win a Filipinas heart" I gave her the knowing look  but really though wtf is she yammering on about now... 
> 
> If I knew all she meant was wine her, dine her and 69 her  I wouldn't have bothered starting the thread... 
> 
> Anyhoo... none of team TD's suggestions have worked so far.. obviously you lot have just been dating total sluts


She ain't putting out then?

----------


## Neo

Nope.. but worth waiting for  :Love:  ... I'll give it until the end of the month  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Not even been able to keep her panties for post-curricular sniffing/tasting?

----------


## Latindancer

> What if she blows a hole?...


He always travels with plugs.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Originally Posted by BaitongBoy 
> Jaysus...Who needs instructions?...
> Well you know women right..? Cryptic fuckers sometimes eh..?


Heh...





> Anyhoo... none of team TD's suggestions have worked so far.. obviously you lot have just been dating total sluts


That's kinda what I meant...You won't get much help here...Nobody knows it all...And AnalAndy's gone...

555...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> A barrel full of dicks?


Not all are thumb suckers...

----------


## aging one

Take her to one of these and let her pig out..



Sweet spaghetti and a drumstick, surely the way to her heart.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Fooking cold in Winnipeg...

----------


## Chico

whisper into her ear:  kinukuha mo ba ang asno

----------


## Chico

kinukuha mo ba ang asno

----------


## BaitongBoy

Only English and Thai, Chico...You clown...

----------


## Chico

If you translate into English, it means the same thing

----------


## BaitongBoy

So translate it...

----------


## Chico

My Life is beautiful because of you.

----------


## BaitongBoy

That oughta do it...

----------


## Luigi

One minute one minute.


I gotta write that down.  :Smile: 






And copy n paste it to Misskit. 

Reckon I'd be in there.  :Smile:

----------


## buriramboy

> One minute one minute.
> 
> 
> I gotta write that down. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think she's old enough to be your granny.

----------


## Luigi

:Wank:

----------


## Commander Shepphard

The thread title is all wrong.

You prepared to support her extended family of hammock swingers? Could work out but from what I've seen, nope.

----------


## Luigi

Kinukuha mo ba ang asno, Momo.

----------


## Commander Shepphard

Shut up Mao or I'll bash ya.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Oh yes please dear.

----------


## Commander Shepphard

You going to wear your black leather mask again? I think I still have it in my cyber locker.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Going to?


Got it on now love.

----------


## Luigi

You taking notes Neo?  :Smile:

----------


## Hugh Cow

Dont burp in her face, fart in bed, or wipe your knob on the bedroom curtains after sex and she'll know you're a gentleman. Or at least not Australian.  :cmn:

----------


## Commander Shepphard

I just had my hair done. The jet will pick you up at 7 pm your time.

----------


## Commander Shepphard

Bring the handcuffs.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Beautiful.


got'em packed luv


 :Wank:

----------


## aging one

Shepard, last time on here with that nick you were a dude named Ryan who was friends with momo. Do you remember that? When did you have the sex change? No matter what male or female you look better from the rear.  :Smile:

----------


## Commander Shepphard

Conduct yourself like a gent ao, did you ever wander what happened to your old adversary obs? Maybe quite a revelation to you.

----------


## aging one

> Conduct yourself like a gent ao, did you ever wander what happened to your old adversary obs? Maybe quite a revelation to you.


Who should be a gentleman around a liar like you? With your "potty" mouth as well.  :bananaman:   Who has been banned more from here, you or lulu the cheerleader?

----------


## Klondyke

Perhaps, speaking politics would help...

----------


## Commander Shepphard

> Who should be a gentleman around a liar like you? With your "potty" mouth as well.   Who has been banned more from here, you or lulu the cheerleader?


I didn't know you associated with a 'lulu the cheerleader' m8? Does your wife know?

----------


## Commander Shepphard

Let it go ao, let it go.

Besides being a boring old fart you enjoy hanging on to the past. Dementia must  be a bitch.

----------


## Dillinger

> Beautiful







> Shepard, last time on here with that nick you were a dude named Ryan


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Commander Shepphard

Yeah, I have issues with random old codgers trying to befriend me so I blew him off.

----------


## Dillinger

Too much info there Ry

----------


## sabang

Take her on a date, insist on paying, dress up a bit- they're suckers for a bit of that old fashioned stuff.
The worst thing you can say to a flippa is you don't like kids- never say that, even if u hate the little rug rats.
If that doesn't get you to first base, give up. She obviously ain't putting out. If she insists on going dutch- same deal.
If you can't get her to put out, consider charm school.  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

^^^Hi Momo��

----------


## Dillinger

> Hi Momo


Typo? :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

^ Before your time Newb.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

hey mods, can I post up a 3 year old Pm from Shepard where I am taken to task by Ryan for not being a gentleman when engaging in a dialogue with momo.  It really is a classic.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## OhOh

Invite her to dinner at your place, if she agrees she's a goer.

----------


## Neo

> Not even been able to keep her panties for post-curricular sniffing/tasting?


do you still jack off in the back of your mini-van listening to teen pop.?  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> If that doesn't get you to first base, give up. She obviously ain't putting out. If she insists on going dutch- same deal.
> If you can't get her to put out, consider charm school.


Yup you're right.. but too much charm school and she'll go off the boil, treat her mean and keep her keen.. women like a challenge. 
Give 'em too much respect and it goes to their heads  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Invite her to dinner at your place, if she agrees she's a goer.


No need for him to send a map.

----------


## Luigi

Oh right, you're not talking about AO and Momo.  :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> Oh right, you're not talking about AO and Momo.



Oh dear....

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jabir

Who needs women anyway, end of the day anyone can boil a piece of toast.

----------


## Luigi

:rofl:

----------


## wasabi

I'm enjoying this thread, amazing that even the most seasoned of womanisers still don't understand women, it's still a mystery.
Thats probably why the game never stops being played.

----------


## Neverna

Tell her you are sorry but you won't have sex with her until you are married. It might be  a long time in the future but it will be worth the wait. Then tell her that in the meantime, when your sacks are full and need emptied, you'll just masterbate alone or with a mechanical aid (or she can help if whe wants) or you'll look for some emotional-free casual sex from some random bint who will provide the service with no strings attached. Worth a gamble on the last day of the month. Make sure you wear your running shoes just in case she takes it the wrong way. 



 :Biggrin:

----------


## OhOh

Ah the days of taking the office bike on a cold winters night in yorkshire in thr back of Marina van.

The windows got so steamed up when the policeman shone his torch to see why it was bouncing around he couldn't see a thing.

----------


## buriramboy

Just tell her you're happy to wait for as long as it takes until she's ready but also she must understand that you also have needs so will be banging Dubai's finest in the meantime.

----------


## hick

> banging Dubai's finest


That'll put a dent in the ole' savings plan.

----------


## baldrick

So rather than read this whole thread

Can someone distill  it

Was it she shagged  neo when she was drunk and now he wants to stalk her

----------


## Luigi

> Nope.. but worth waiting for  ... I'll give it until the end of the month






> So rather than read this whole thread
> 
> Can someone distill  it



Neo's ghey, and Santa Karmela Maria's packing a 13 incher.

----------


## jabir

Caution her about the psychological override that allows you to get it up but prevents you from ejaculating, and that your adult life to date has been one long failure devoted to finding a woman that can cure you.

----------


## Neo

Thing is... the not putting out thing is just a bit weird, Dubai is shag central... but saying that, she is good fun to be with, she likes a hug and always holding my arm and I get a kiss on the cheek when we say hi and goodbye... and she's got the most incredible tits, you know the kind of tits that makes other men stare as you walk past... and the body to match, fucking gorgeous arse... I think I'll wait a bit longer  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Tell her about the Buffalo Board, Neo...And maybe a few pics would encourage sage advice...

----------


## Switch

FfS man. Just tell she will only get anal until she puts a ring on your finger. Then you will fill her up with baby batter.

----------


## Neo

> Was it she shagged  neo when she was drunk and now he wants to stalk her


Fark off... they usually stalk me... speshly the Flippers  :Smile: 

I had a Russian I was seeing here for a while, when I tried to finish it she told me I don't get to make that decision, it's over when she decides  :Yikes:  .. luckily I'm only here on the weekends mostly so I could avoid her, but it was constant calls, asking me where I was, demanding to see me... in the end I had to threaten to call the police (I wouldn't have done because there would have been too many questions) it was a pussy way out, but it worked... craazzy bitch. 

They all love a bit of the Robster  :bananasexy: 

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Neo

> Tell her about the Buffalo Board, Neo...And maybe a few pics would encourage sage advice...


First rule of the Buffalo board and all that bro'  :Wink:  ... as for pics.. just gonna have to use your imagination on those  :Boobies:

----------


## Neo

> FfS man. Just tell she will only get anal until she puts a ring on your finger. Then you will fill her up with baby batter.


you're still single aren't you  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ 555...

----------


## Luigi

> and she's got the most incredible tits, you know the kind of tits that makes other men stare as you walk past


Nope.

Will need a pic.

----------


## Latindancer

Come on dude : at least a pic of the tits in profile.

----------


## buriramboy

> Thing is... the not putting out thing is just a bit weird, Dubai is shag central... but saying that, she is good fun to be with, she likes a hug and always holding my arm and I get a kiss on the cheek when we say hi and goodbye... and she's got the most incredible tits, you know the kind of tits that makes other men stare as you walk past... and the body to match, fucking gorgeous arse... I think I'll wait a bit longer


You sure it's not a ladyboy?

----------


## Cujo

> hey mods, can I post up a 3 year old Pm from Shepard where I am taken to task by Ryan for not being a gentleman when engaging in a dialogue with momo.  It really is a classic.


Sure, go ahead.

----------


## Neo

> You sure it's not a ladyboy?


Ringing bells for ya..? Bit of deja vu..??  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

How far have you got so far?

A kiss on the cheek?

----------


## Luigi

Nah, reckon Neo's already pulled him off.

----------


## Dillinger

Ive never had a girl as a friend,  theyve all wanted the cock.

I get the impression this birds got Neo pegged in the same box as that Scottish guy who just got deported from there. :Smile:

----------


## GracelessFawn

Be sincere, open and honest, but do not over do it.  Just be yourself, the likeable one.  Spend time with her.  Keep eye contact and don't stare at her boobs too much.

Don't force the chemistry or the magic to appear.  If it's there it is there.

----------


## Headworx

^Exactly.  

And if all that fails, can you get Chloroform over the counter there?.

----------


## hick

Arrange it so she "happens to see" a bottle of lotion, used tissues and her framed photo. 
- Next to your bed.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Lastly, enjoy the hole experience.

----------


## Luigi

> Be sincere, open and honest,


Yup.

The corner stone of any relationship.

----------


## Switch

> you're still single aren't you


Says the knob desperate for advice from teak door lotharios and lounge lizards.
lol

----------


## Neverna

> Lastly, enjoy the hole experience.


That's exactly what he's trying to do!!

----------


## Neo

> Says the knob desperate for advice from teak door lotharios and lounge lizards.
> lol


You're quite new here aren't you..?  :Poke:

----------


## Neo

> How far have you got so far?
> 
> A kiss on the cheek?


So far so good, I've had a peck on the lips.. not exactly passionate. she told me she's got a rule where she waits 3 months after a break up before getting involved again, last break up was 2 months ago.. so I'm a bit ahead of schedule. 

I'm thinking she's either extremely sweet or somewhat autistic..  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> Originally Posted by GracelessFawn 
> Lastly, enjoy the hole experience.
> 			
> 		
> 
> That's exactly what he's trying to do!!


She did that on purpose .. such a filthy minded little minx  :Yumyum: 

Hey GF have we met before? I'm in BKK over New Years..  :Wink:

----------


## hick

> she told me she's got a rule


IME, this is not a positive sign.




Rules?  We don't need no stinking rules.

----------


## David48atTD

> My Life is beautiful because of you.


Can anyone do that in Thai?

----------


## Switch

> You're quite new here aren't you..?


Old enough to know that GF is Based in the Philippines, and way to smart to be scammed by a Brit Chav.

----------


## Neo

Precious  :Greddy2:

----------


## Luigi

> Old enough to know that GF is Based in the Philippines, and way to smart to be scammed by a Brit Chav.











 :Wank:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ 555...

----------


## BaitongBoy

Ok, you've won her heart...Now what?...

----------


## Neo

We're up for a date tonight but tbh.. I'm fucking bored of it already. 
Why do most women put out on the first date.? Because men just don't have a long enough attention span  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

When I was a young man, a month was a typical length of time to wait for a "good" girl in the UK. I can't imagine waiting that long these days but I'm not dating young single women in the UK. Modern Flipper females might have a different timescale. Perhaps a Google search will find what a typical time is these days for a good Flipper single woman.

----------


## Switch

> We're up for a date tonight but tbh.. I'm fucking bored of it already. 
> Why do most women put out on the first date.? Because men just don't have a long enough attention span


Well done. You’ve just answered your original question. Didn’t take too long did it?  :rofl:

----------


## hick

> she's got a rule





> We're up for a date tonight but tbh.. I'm fucking bored of it already.


Time to bring up YOUR stinking rules.   :Wink: 

TBH, "her rule" of 3 months after a breakup.  WTF man?  That relationship or breakup had NOTHING to do with you.  

Time to get something straight between the two of you.

----------


## Neo

> Time to get something straight between the two of you.


I'm trying gaddammit.!  :Smile: 


Clock is running down anyway.. I'm back to Saudi week after next and probably stay over there weekends til Xmas, make some extra coin on expenses and get days in lieu, then I'm on vacation for a month over Xmas and NY.

Anyway we're on for tonight.. think I'll tell her what the plan is later after we've had a good time of it, see what the reaction is  :Wink:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Sounds like there's a gaggle of Flippers just gaggin' for it...Whatever that might be...

----------


## Neo

> Sounds like there's a gaggle of Flippers just gaggin' for it...Whatever that might be...


Seriously man, Dubai is shag central.. mostly just up for the fuck or a bit of pocket money so I've heard.  :Yup:

----------


## jabir

If you're thinking long term, take the reigns.

----------


## OhOh

> Anyway we're on for tonight.





> Seriously man, Dubai is shag central.


So why are you waiting for this particular one?

----------


## Neo

Precisely because she's the opposite to that, have to respect that she's not easy,  if it develops into something long term. Plus the boobs.. did I mention the boobs.?  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

Are the boobs real? 

I'm sure the other ladies would act "coy" if you asked them too. :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> Are the boobs real?


Oh yes... very much so  :Smile: 




> I'm sure the other ladies would act "coy" if you asked them too.


They'll do pretty much whatever you want them to do... too easy, everyone is on Tinder. 
A bit of dirty talk on the Whatsapp, line up a drink and wham, bam, thank you maam.

It's work hard play hard here and everyone is after a bit of stress relief at the weekend. 
Rinse well and repeat... 

I think I just have a low boredom threshold .. there's another one I could call and see tonight and I know I'd be on it.. but it's just, meh.. too easy. 

At least this one is a worthwhile challenge and a lot of fun.. even if it comes to nothing.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Precisely because she's the opposite to that, have to respect that she's not easy,  if it develops into something long term. Plus the boobs.. did I mention the boobs.?


Go with yer gut feeling mate. If them panties aint coming of easy then thats a good sign. Play the long game.  But be careful she isnt playing the long game to. You will know . if and when those panties come of and your sporting a gigantic set of blue balls and you finally get to do the beast with 2 backs and she can suck start a harley   you think yer  in loorve and contemplate nuptials and buying a couple of jeepneys  and a few nipa huts. Then suddenly she agrees to full on blurter action ( her blurter not yours)  then you may just possibly have  found the best 3 holer this side of manila. Marry her .

----------


## CaptainNemo

> So far so good, I've had a peck on the lips.. not exactly passionate. she told me she's got a rule where she waits 3 months after a break up before getting involved again, last break up was 2 months ago.. so I'm a bit ahead of schedule. 
> 
> I'm thinking she's either extremely sweet or somewhat autistic..


Hehe... 3 months... really? I'm not sure if it's her that's "extremely sweet or somewhat autistic"  :rofl:  When I talk to fit, educated flipper birds, they tend to be pretty keen to have it filled to the brim immediately.
50:50 bill splitting is normally the polite way to decline isn't it? A "peck on the lips"? I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it sounds like she's got her mind on someone else, and you sound very much the silver-medallist.
I would do yourself a favour and find another long-term playmate, lance the boil, either she wants you or she doesn't, ease off a bit; if your nuts are on the boil, and her ovaries ain't, then the equation needs reversing.

----------


## sabang

> it sounds like she's got her mind on someone else


Don't they all? No underestimating the allure of the mighty dollar.

----------


## Neo

> Hehe... 3 months... really? I'm not sure if it's her that's "extremely sweet or somewhat autistic"  When I talk to fit, educated flipper birds, they tend to be pretty keen to have it filled to the brim immediately.
> 50:50 bill splitting is normally the polite way to decline isn't it? A "peck on the lips"? I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it sounds like she's got her mind on someone else, and you sound very much the silver-medallist.
> I would do yourself a favour and find another long-term playmate, lance the boil, either she wants you or she doesn't, ease off a bit; if your nuts are on the boil, and her ovaries ain't, then the equation needs reversing.


Always the dark cloud on a sunny day  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> Don't they all? No underestimating the allure of the mighty dollar.


Indeed.. there's no guarantees in this life, even more so in the Middle East where its not only the buildings that are built on shifting sands.

----------


## Neo

> Go with yer gut feeling mate. If them panties aint coming of easy then thats a good sign. Play the long game.  But be careful she isnt playing the long game to. You will know . if and when those panties come of and your sporting a gigantic set of blue balls and you finally get to do the beast with 2 backs and she can suck start a harley   you think yer  in loorve and contemplate nuptials and buying a couple of jeepneys  and a few nipa huts. Then suddenly she agrees to full on blurter action ( her blurter not yours)  then you may just possibly have  found the best 3 holer this side of manila. Marry her .


Spot on there mate.. things are progressing very nicely  :Wink:

----------


## hick

> your sporting a gigantic set of blue balls





> Spot on there mate.. things are progressing very nicely


So,...oh, well - yeah, ok.   :Razz:

----------


## Klondyke

Invite her to attend demonstration "Trump not welcome in Manila".
https://teakdoor.com/speakers-corner/...ml#post3660288 (President Donald Trump)

----------


## Maanaam

> So far so good, I've had a peck on the lips.. not exactly passionate. she told me she's got a rule where she waits 3 months after a break up before getting involved again, last break up was 2 months ago.. so I'm a bit ahead of schedule.


You're definitely in. Kiss on lips and telling about the rule. No doubt. She's been playing the hard to get game to appear to be a good girl. She probably is a good girl but no virgin if she's been around enough to formulate a rule.
So, the thing is to come straight out and question the rule. For starters, it tells her your hanging out, and she'll find that either flattering or empowering. If it's the latter, then you're in for a bad time long term, but if it's the former, you should be able to convince her that rules are made to be broken, and that you respect her idea behind the rule but it's a bit pointless when your passion for her is so deep. Waiting won't prove anything.
And if the rule is for herself to be sure she's not on the rebound, that's a great opportunity to flatter her with "You're smart enough to know without waiting an arbitrary time!".
Just go for it. She's probably secretly hoping you'll make a play, and will still get a bit slappy-hands-away if you go for the tits too early, but next time....

----------


## Neo

We're good.. went out last night and finished with a good lip locking session.. the rest is gonna have to wait a bit longer  :Wink:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Did you go straight home?...Heh...

----------


## Neo

try not to fuck it up.. try not to fuck it up.. try not to fuck it up.. try not to fuck it up..  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Go and buy her something nice. You can pre order the iphone x now :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Still no tit pics.

----------


## hick

Here are some Flippers to tide you over

----------


## Neverna

Can't you just make a date for, like, 3 months time? Save all the fookin' about in the meantime.

----------


## Luigi

^  :Smile: 

Love doesn't abide by logic.  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

I'm presuming you are both of legal age and have had previous boy/girl friends. Your both acting like first time teenagers.

----------


## Luigi

^ He's in love. 





And Neo is too.  :Smile:

----------


## DrB0b

Nice Flipper pic here

----------


## katie23

Neo - Looks like things are shaping up well for you. Slowly but surely does the trick. Maanaam got it right about the "3 months" and rebound thing - she's taking it slow so that she'll be sure of herself and her feelings for you aren't on the rebound. 

Eat balut, preferably in front of her. That'll impress her.  :Wink: 

Here's my most recent balut - from 2 days ago. I kissed it for ya guys. 55

----------


## GracelessFawn

Don't smother her, give her some room.  Might help if you pull out a little.....  

Or directly ask her if you have any chance with her at all so, you both won't be wasting time.

----------


## Neo

I have to put it in before I can pull out a little  :Smile: 

But yeah.. it's already way beyond the 'wasting each other's time' stage.. could be time to hang up my boots  :Wink:

----------


## Latindancer

Realtionships are all about trust, so you have each.... at some stage.... to reveal your wounds from your previous relationship. This shows the other person that you are a caring, feeling person who was wronged (even if this was not so  :Smile:  ).

It's best to do this wound-revealing at its deepest level when you are at an advanced stage of bonding, as the next move is to then convince her that you are not going to betray her in whatever way her previous partner did.

----------


## grasshopper

Now's the time to let her know you have a genuine director's cut of Last Dingo in Oodnadatta.  And does she prefer salted or unsalted butter?

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Eat balut, preferably in front of her. That'll impress her.


But then, would puking impress her?...Heh...




> Don't smother her, give her some room.


Use a pillow and have yer way when she passes out...Cough...




> reveal your wounds


Camel toe thread, LD...

----------


## Luigi

If she eats Balut, you know she can't complain about a gobfull of tadpole soup, so there's already a plus in the relationship.  :Smile:

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Always the dark cloud on a sunny day


Yeah, you need them to pass in front of the dazzling source of heat to stop you being blinded by it.  :Very Happy:  ...having a rule sounds like there's been regular traffic.

At the moment, you just sound like a yoyo on her finger; do you really think a properly fit and eligible bird doesn't have a badboy ex she's pining for; or other "friends" she's responding to? I tend to think that if they want you, they want you, and it shows in seconds, minutes, and hours, not 3 months!  :rofl:

----------


## Neo

It's been 2 weeks and 5 dates...  ::chitown::  ..not that I'm counting eh 

Here, I got a new AV for you... 



 :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

This book might help you.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Neo - Looks like things are shaping up well for you. Slowly but surely does the trick. Maanaam got it right about the "3 months" and rebound thing - she's taking it slow so that she'll be sure of herself and her feelings for you aren't on the rebound. 
> 
> Eat balut, preferably in front of her. That'll impress her. 
> 
> Here's my most recent balut - from 2 days ago. I kissed it for ya guys. 55


What is that?

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Go with yer gut feeling mate. If them panties aint coming of easy then thats a good sign. Play the long game.  But be careful she isnt playing the long game to. You will know . if and when those panties come of and your sporting a gigantic set of blue balls and you finally get to do the beast with 2 backs and she can suck start a harley   you think yer  in loorve and contemplate nuptials and buying a couple of jeepneys  and a few nipa huts. Then suddenly she agrees to full on blurter action ( her blurter not yours)  then you may just possibly have  found the best 3 holer this side of manila. Marry her .


Post of the year, wise words and advice BLD. :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> This book might help you.


Cheeky cnut.! I'm only 49.!!  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

It would take a fook of a lot of practice to suck start a Harley...Like singing from her diaphragm...That could take years...

----------


## katie23

@chitty - Google is your friend.  :Smile:  That's a balut, boiled duck embryo. It's delish! Flips are duck baby killers.  :Wink:

----------


## David48atTD

> @chitty - Google is your friend.  That's a balut, boiled duck embryo. It's delish! Flips are duck baby killers.


If I can be honest, I'd rate balut up there with chicken feet.   :Yikes: 

Thanks, but I'm full ... thirsty though ... beer please.

----------


## katie23

^No worries, David. Balut is an acquired taste. It's a test of bravery, the flip way.  :Wink: 

@Neo - better start practicing to eat balut. If you two become an item & you meet the family or rellies, one of the highlights of the meet would be to watch Whitey eat balut. If you can eat it with nonchalance, you will rate up there with Manny Pacquaio!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi

> chicken feet.


Handy as you don't need any toothpicks when finished.

----------


## Neo

:smilie_clap:   :Thankyou:   :Yup:

----------


## Luigi

> 


Was that you 5 seconds after rooting her?

----------


## BaitongBoy

Somethin' about lift-off...

----------


## sabang

Well Kate, I've eaten salted fish, okra, bagoong, w/that vinegar dip & plain (or yummy, garlic :Smile: ) rice many times, kamayaan style. I've had dinigang (OK, not spec). I even had some weird fish guts concoction, and no doubt loadsa other hair raising pinoy stuff.

But I never have and never will eat balut!    :sorry2:

----------


## lom

> Keep eye contact and don't stare at her boobs too much.


Easy for you to say. How much is too much btw?  :Smile:

----------

